

Google. - fredoliveira
http://helloform.com/blog/2012/03/google/

======
wiceo
Microsoft has had their finger on the pulse of business technology for a long
time. Apple has their finger on the pulse of the consumer market. Both know
their place, and thrive because of it. To the author's point - Google is
trying to blend those two markets, and IMHO it waters down the value of their
offerings.

------
capo
I frankly don't understand why some people are seemingly outraged with G+ and
are trying to pin everything they perceive as wrong with google on its mere
existence. I don’t see how G+ has effected search quality in any negative way,
if SPYW is the issue here then it can be toggled off, and as far as I can see
that is that.

The other point of contention seems the assumption that it’s not needed and
thus it's being forced upon us, but the need for it is so clear that these
questions strike me as insincere: 90% of G+ purpose is getting users to signup
and create profiles then have these profiles manifest in the thumbnail
pictures across Google’s products, whether they be commenting on Blogger,
youtube, or any of their app stores, or clustering articles around the same
author in search results. This sort of tech blog fodder of “Google is trying
to compete with X and thus are destroying themselves” is the stuff of linkbait
nonsense I wish would go away.

~~~
fredoliveira
Having written the article, I am most certainly not outraged at Google+, nor
do I think it is the reason why Google is losing focus. I am also not using it
as "linkbait nonsense". Google+ is a Google product that ties up all their
services and as such, makes a ton of sense.

The whole point of the article is to alude not to how good/bad Google+ is
(heck, the article has nothing to do with Google+ at all - which you probably
noticed, or should have), but how Google would be so much better if they
looked back at their roots.

